# VW Amarok Arctic trucks



## merog (Mar 8, 2006)

Some thing for you Americans?
vw amarok with the arctic trucks touch


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Ahh Europe where VW buyers get to chose from all there models not just the watered down selection we have here....:banghead:


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

If we could get the Amarok here in the US, I would buy one in a heartbeat.

While not my daily driver, there's a 1980 Volkswagen Pickup in my driveway that I really enjoy owning and taking to the VW cruises and shows. Not that it's perfect by any means; but it is in pretty good condition and you just don't see many here anymore.


----------



## merog (Mar 8, 2006)

The funny thing is that the owner of this car is a famous norwegian TV presenter who started with children's tv. 
And he's a real motor head.
This is the first VW amarok from arctic truks that are registered to run on the road.
The nice thing with Arctic truck is that the cars they rebuild/tune is still covered with by the factory warranty, and it can still get normal service at the local VW dealer


----------



## The Razor (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd also buy one in a heartbeat. IF is came with a more powerful diesel.

The small truck segment is highly lacking right now. You either have piddley Dakotas or Canyons, or overpriced Tacomas with the feature-set of a 1985 Civic. I was in the market recently for a new towing vehicle and everything was either underpowered or built with the durability of a wasp nest. Everything was underfeatured.

An Amarok with a 3.0L TDI, with a nice soundsystem (Fender or Dynaudio), and a nice but still practical interior would KILL. It's a no-brainer in my city but there's no company offering this combination in N.America.


----------



## VWObsession (Mar 6, 2004)

papa_vw said:


> If we could get the Amarok here in the US, I would buy one in a heartbeat.
> 
> While not my daily driver, there's a 1980 Volkswagen Pickup in my driveway that I really enjoy owning and taking to the VW cruises and shows. Not that it's perfect by any means; but it is in pretty good condition and you just don't see many here anymore.


Sorry to quote, but this is my exact status as well, including the 80 Rabbit Pickup in my driveway


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

The Razor said:


> An Amarok with a 3.0L TDI, with a nice soundsystem (Fender or Dynaudio), and a nice but still practical interior would KILL. It's a no-brainer in my city but there's no company offering this combination in N.America.


do they have 4x4?

but yes, a small truck with 200hp and 330 lbf-tq would be sweet as hell. especially with 4x4. but the 4x4 is definitely not a make or break. i'd totally buy what you just said.

none the less it probly gets dope mileage being as its a tdi and is a smaller truck


----------

